# Split Vocal And Music From A Song!



## therockerz (Jan 14, 2007)

Split ur music from a song .. useful if u want a instrumental version of a song!

Soft name : YOgen vocal remover!

Will mail the soft to u on request"


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 14, 2007)

are you sending the full version


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 14, 2007)

Found it 
*www.hitsquad.com/smm/programs/YoGenVocalRemover/

Thanks

Karaoke anything does the same for free
www.karaokeanything.com/
but you have to record from the mixer


----------



## therockerz (Jan 14, 2007)

Yea.. i use with crack.. anywayz.. does karoake.. thingy  Really wrk?

coz i heard it isnt too effective


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 14, 2007)

May I remind you that talk of cracks and piracy are not allowed in here. Continue at your own risk.


----------



## n2casey (Jan 14, 2007)

Here is the homepage of YoGen Softwares

*www.yogen.com/


----------



## lalam (Jan 15, 2007)

Both doesn't work the vocal is as clear as the blast of an atom bomb he he


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 23, 2007)

AV Music Morpher Gold 
split voice and music from a Song
www.audio4fun.com


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 30, 2007)

I dont think those things work . An audio is all tracks merged together. So splitting out vocal is hell difficult to impossible. You will hear vocal either major or in minor form .


----------



## gaurav_chauhan (Feb 27, 2007)

hi i am newbie in the world of internet.so would u plz tell me that what is torrent and how it works?


----------



## blueshift (Feb 27, 2007)

Such softwares can't get the work done. Its just fake that they remove the voice or bgmusic. They just limit certain frequencies and the results are not even fair. 
Theres vocal remove option in Adobe Audition too. Like rajasekharan said, all tracks are merged together i.e theres just a single audio waveform present.
You can remove a constant noise signal satisfactorily...but not vocals coz it is a varying signal.


----------



## n2casey (Mar 1, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> Such softwares can't get the work done. Its just fake that they remove the voice or bgmusic. They just limit certain frequencies and the results are not even fair.
> Theres vocal remove option in Adobe Audition too. Like rajasekharan said, all tracks are merged together i.e theres just a single audio waveform present.
> You can remove a constant noise signal satisfactorily...but not vocals coz it is a varying signal.


Absolutely right. I have tried a lot of s/w but I was knowing that none will work.


----------



## aj27july (Mar 2, 2007)

i use nero 6 ultra edition's wave editor to do the same


----------



## krates (Mar 16, 2007)

I Use Deskshare Video Edit Magic 4.0 Just Resizing The Sound Files Makes The  Song Split


----------

